# 2009 SEL transmission in limp mode replaced valve body still won't ****



## DaddyMO (Sep 29, 2014)

Took my van in to replace the valve body which has all the shift solenoids inside. Picked up from dealer and within 5 miles it went back into limp mode (2nd gear only). Saying I may have to replace the whole tranny! I sure hope not.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

What codes are being thrown? Get a 2nd opinion before replacing, from a Chryco specialist or a trusted independent transmission shop (without the name "Mr." or "Aamco" in it). Good luck, and keep us posted for educational purposes.


----------



## serega12 (Sep 14, 2013)

oint_up: what he said... I'd definitely take it to someone that knows Dodge/Chrysler transmissions... 

Our cars' codes can't even be read by VCDS, so the VW techs have to pull out a computer they know very little about to read just your codes. 
Take it to another mechanic, or at least a Chrysler dealer.


----------

